# New GTO, What to do!!!!



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a GTO in August of last year. I did a lot of research before I bought the car, and suspension work was a concern. And of course it has almost all the common issues: rear sag, strut rub, you name it!

What I am asking is are the OEM struts and springs from GM acceptable replacements if the car is not going to be on the track or driven competitively? Or should I honestly consider upgrading them as well? I consider myself 'spirited' more often than not while driving, but nothing serious.

I am definitely replacing suspension components with pedders such as: sway bar bushings, radius rod bushings, strut mount bushings, etc. The list goes on for what I want to replace. I am not destroying my tires!

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Struts, strut mounts and springs are weak on these cars. I wouldn't replace ANY suspension part with OEM. Pedders products are good, but check with Andy at Kollar Racing. He has Lovell parts that are equally as good, and usually a better price.

Larry


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

I will definitely look into that. Thanks. Is it worth it to have the rear AND front cradle aligned after doing all the suspension fixes? Is there a way to see if it is already aligned? (doubtful) the only person I found near me that could do a front and rear cradle align was in CT.


----------



## dudleylabauve (Apr 19, 2012)

Whether you use Lovell or Pedders, it is way better than OEM, especially bushings and struts. I used Pedders and replaced all bushings, front and rear, installed the GSRII struts(front), big bore shocks (rear), differential insert, eccentric bushings for rear trailing arms, 1.25" drop springs front and rear, 10 mm rear spring insulators, cross-member bushings, etc. I have not replaced sway bars, and it is not really necessary for my spirited daily driver. The difference from OEM is amazing. I have also purchased two modified rear trailing arms from GForce Engineering, which will allow me to have my OEM 18" 's widened about 1 1/8" so I can tuck in a set of P275 R35's and maintain the stock appearance. Not to mention - traction!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cradle "alignment" isn't necessary for most people and serious autocross people maybe. Better aftermarket suspension parts can be had cheaper than OEM so that's a no-brainer. Andy at Kollar Racing is great. He has Monroe struts and shocks with Lovell strut mounts, springs and front radius rod bushings that will make the car much better at a reasonable cost.


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, that's incredible. Those trailing arms look fantastic. I will definitely be replacing my suspension with either Pedders or Lovell. Not sure which yet, I will have to do some more research on both products.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I woudn't replacement any of the suspension with OEM parts. Def look into Lovells/Whiteline/Energy Suspension.


----------



## dudleylabauve (Apr 19, 2012)

brendan4862 said:


> Wow, that's incredible. Those trailing arms look fantastic. I will definitely be replacing my suspension with either Pedders or Lovell. Not sure which yet, I will have to do some more research on both products.


Thanks. Those trailing arms did come out nice. GForce gave the options to powder coat or paint...I chose powder coat. The nice thing about those trailing arms is that I can (if I so choose) put in Mini tubs and go really wide without the arm getting in the way. Their shop car has a 355 mm tire on it. I'm not racing the car, but I did want a wider tire and maintain a stock appearance, at least from the side.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

What company did you use to widen the stock wheels?


----------



## dudleylabauve (Apr 19, 2012)

billyjack2 said:


> What company did you use to widen the stock wheels?


I haven't done the wheel widening yet. I have read good things about Weldcraft Wheels, Weldcraft Wheels Wheel Widening Wheel Repairs Wheel Restoration, and am likely to send them there. I have also read positive comments about Wheels America, wheelsamerica.com. I'm still trying to find 2 - OEM 18's in good shape to have widened.


----------

